# What type is the best in bed?



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

Pretty curious about this. SURELY there have been polls about this, but I haven't found any. Haha. So I am making a thread. What type has been most sexually satisfying for you? Try not to say your own type. LOL. Unless you've been with someone of the same type.

Edit: 
After I made this I found multiple threads with the same question. :sad:I feel a bit silly, but I already made it, so go ahead and vote with this and have fun. Sorry for the repetition!


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Anybody willing to be a sample size for me? I'll need multiple of each type please.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> Anybody willing to be a sample size for me? I'll need multiple of each type please.


such sexual prowl for an innocent kitten


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Angaliene said:


> such sexual prowl for an innocent kitten


 Thanks.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol, everyone will just vote for their own type. It's only a matter of which type has the highest numbers :tongue:


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

you're right... lol. oh well


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

lol what? intp?! i don't even like bed


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

I'm fairly sure it's INFP


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

HGM said:


> Lol, everyone will just vote for their own type. It's only a matter of which type has the highest numbers :tongue:


Why even lie about it? I voted ENFP. Fi and Ne, and Ni and Fe (both visa versa too) are good.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> Anybody willing to be a sample size for me? I'll need multiple of each type please.












///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

ENFP 7 because I _rock hard_ at it ;D ...but I'm going with ENTP anyway ♥


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Entp 3 ftw


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Entp 3 ftw












EBWOP: I'm gonna vote ENFP now ;3


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> EBWOP: I'm gonna vote ENFP now ;3


Too bad you can't take it back in the poll. :3

Yeah I'm definitely not dating you for your skills in bed. :kitteh:


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

I voted for INFP's. Out of the girls I've dated that actually are interested in MBTI, I'm lucky it correlates to who I thought was best in bed. Maybe in the future that'll change, but so far xxxx(?) types can't touch INFP's in my mind.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Too bad you can't take it back in the poll. :3
> 
> Yeah I'm definitely not dating you for your skills in bed. :kitteh:


Cool~ this means you don't mind the fact that you won't get be gettin' any until the end of time :kitteh:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> Cool~ this means you don't mind the fact that you won't get be gettin' any until the end of time :kitteh:


And neither will you. :kitteh:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> Cool~ this means you don't mind the fact that you won't get be gettin' any until the end of time :kitteh:





ENTrePreneur said:


> And neither will you. :kitteh:


I'm almost certain I win in this scenario.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> I'm almost certain I win in this scenario.


Unless I start looking elsewhere :kitteh: a lot of people seem to be fans of gettin' down with the ENFP ladies


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> Unless I start looking elsewhere :kitteh: a lot of people seem to be fans of gettin' down with the ENFP ladies


And you think that people aren't fans of gettin' down with me?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> And you think that people aren't fans of gettin' down with me?


----------



## EclecticAgenda (Jul 12, 2014)

I was tempted to vote my own type but the reality of it is that ENFPs are just better.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would say Feelers would be better in general because they are more likely to try to please their partner.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

Helweh18 said:


> I would say Feelers would be better in general because they are more likely to try to please their partner.


Yup. That's what I've noticed in these polls. Feelers always come out on top. And feelers that are paired with extroversion make them much more quick and less afraid for sexual activities. 

ENFPs always win. Haha
INFPs close second tho.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

ENTP's, obviously.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Helweh18 said:


> I would say Feelers would be better in general because they are more likely to try to please their partner.


That's actually not true based on my experiences. :\


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

INTJs bro


----------



## 007phantom (May 1, 2010)

ISTJs without a doubt.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

intj


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I just want to say that I don't represent my type because I'm awkward in nature. hehe


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> ENFP 7 because I _rock hard_ at it ;D ...but I'm going with ENTP anyway ♥


This


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

intj


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

My current SO is INTJ, so that's what I voted, since he hasn't fucked me wrong yet. c:


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

it would be really funny if INTPs get chosen as most voted for lol


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I have to imagine strong Se users are considerably more adept in bed.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> I have to imagine strong Se users are considerably more adept in bed.


Leave it to an INTJ to ignore silly biases and tell it like it is. Gees, can't you see? The goal is not to post the correct answer but to brag about how good your type is in bed :dry: even if it completely sucks (which, now that I think about it.. isn't a bad skill to have in bed. :kitteh


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Leave it to an INTJ to ignore silly biases and tell it like it is. Gees, can't you see? The goal is not to post the correct answer but to brag about how good your type is in bed :dry: even if it completely sucks (which, now that I think about it.. isn't a bad skill to have in bed. :kitteh


I am nothing if not a strong Se user.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> I am nothing if not a strong Se user.


Oh really?

I guess that explains why you wear glasses. Use them eyes too much. :kitteh:


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

INFJs and INTJs. Obviously. Like, how is this even a question. Can't vote for multiple types so I'll abstain from voting.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Oh really?
> 
> I guess that explains why you wear glasses. Use them eyes too much. :kitteh:


I'm filled with disgust and rage and a desire for vengeance at the fact that no one got this pun.

Sort of like when I said one department at my workplace was filled with agents of sauron and my coworker asked me if that was a Lord of the Rings reference.

:dry:


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm surprised there are not more votes for ESTP, the "doers". Sounds obvious to me. But I'm not speaking from personal experience. I've only slept with an ISTJ.


----------

